# Should housebound pet pigeons be confined in a cage, or be allowed wander free?



## TitanicWreck (Jun 12, 2003)

Eventually I hope to have a couple pet pigeons- but cringe at the idea of locking them in a cage- Is it a bad idea to give a pigeon freedom to walk around the house? Or do pet pigeons usually split thier time between being in a cage, being free to walk around?

regards


tarn Stephanos


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Many of us have had or do have "house" pigeons. They usually have a cage or area that is theirs, and have free time during the day (sometimes all day and night lol) to roam the house. This of course involves "pigeon-proofing" the house, and making sure it's safe (free of critters that may be too interested in them, and no hot areas to land on, such as a stove, and other basic things to keep them safe). Pigeons do poop and are pretty difficult to train to poop in one place or another, though I've heard it's been done through a lot of work. Some people use flight suits, and there is a lot of info about them on this forum. If you are planning on keeping some indoors, you may start out with a room that is good for them to be in, and gradually introduce them to the rest of the house. I've found in most cases that start this way, that the people are the ones that want the bird in the rest of the house since they're fun to hang out with. Your other option would be to build a flight aviary outdoors, and spend time in it with them or bring them in sometimes (works best if they're pretty tame). Good luck and have fun.


----------



## pidgers'2006 (Jul 24, 2006)

You definently have to have a cage for pigeons first they have to learn your home before you let them out or close feathers, then you can fly them best in early morning always fly them before you feed them but you can give just a little food so they arent too hungry. The fuller they are the longer they stay up so i feed mine after. Put in cage at night try to have them learn its their home maybe bring them a hen.


----------



## Vasp (Jul 25, 2006)

Flight suits are great if you want the birds to be out and free to roam in the house.


----------



## Prizm (Jun 28, 2006)

Vasp said:


> Flight suits are great if you want the birds to be out and free to roam in the house.


Ah ha. *nods*  I made a home-made one for my still growing pigeon and I'm able to let him roam without fearing splotches on apolstry. There are others here who have used them longer than I, but if it works out for my bird, I plan on letting him roam about whenever I'm home but still keep him caged when I'm not (just to keep him safe and out of trouble when no one is here).


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

To cage or not to cage...this has been a topic of controversy here with some members at P.T.

Personally speaking, I have now have a small flock of 6 PET pigeons.Each one of them is contained in a medium size stainless steel animal cage with a pull out bottom tray for cleaning which we bought at Wal-Mart.It is large enough for them to flutter their wings if they want or to stretch their wings. They get 1-2 hours of flight time in their pigeon room which is safe for them to fly and intermingle with each other.

We are in the process of building them a combination loft/aviary in our back yard so they can have optimum flight time, though, our plans are to bring them in on very hot or cold days. 

Our pigeons are not breeder, show birds, or racers, they are our part of our family...our pets. 

It is very important that they get a good balanced diet, clean water, and checked at least a couple of times a day, kept in a clean area and provided with some flight time daily to assure they stay in optimum health...plus they love to fly.


----------



## phyll (Mar 15, 2004)

I only have one pet pigeon. Jesse has been free from his first day here, two & a half years ago. He has a cage, but only enters it to eat & drink. I tried to acclimate him to the cage, he didn't like it, that was that! 
Fortunately, my kitchen has a swinging door, which helps a lot.
Jesse had not been with us too long, when I had a big pot of water boiling on the stove. He had never entered the kitchen, so, I wasn't thinking about it. Well, that night, he decided to fly into the kitchen.
I ran & put my head & arms over the pot to block it.
Ever since, that swinging door is kept in the closed position.

If you decide your pigeon will be free to roam, you must check your house or apartment very carefully for anything that may be dangerous.
There are endless poops to pick up, & we do use a lot of paper towels & tissues, no big deal.
Jesse sits, stands, preens & rests where he chooses, flies whenever he likes & decides when he wants to look out of the window.

Many people think it's yucky having a pigeon "loose" in the house. That's too bad. It's his house, not theirs.
This is the way I see it ~ my pigeon prefers NOT to be in a cage. I love him & want him to be happy. Over!

Phyll


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Jesse has got to be the happiest bird in the whole entire East Coast.  

The point being, if you are going to have an indoor bird, make sure he/she gets plenty of free flight time, whether that is outdoors in an aviary or inside.

NEVER allow free flight outside without an enclosure, that is a danger in itself.

Here is a good link on bird proofing your home, which is also vry important when keeping an indoor bird:

http://www.internationaldovesociety.com/birdproofing.htm


----------



## pgm860 (Oct 24, 2003)

*To cage or not to cage*

We cage Natasha when we are not at home, but she flies around the house when we are. Take a look at my pictures of her flying around in the thread
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?p=142637#post142637

I have dogs and they are totally tolerant of her, ignoring her, however, I never leave the dogs and Natasha alone. Better to be safe than sorry I guess.

Praveen.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

As far as I know, I am unique among the members who have pet pigeons. 

Mr. Squeaks lives in a 600 sq. ft. apartment with me and FOUR cats. ALL of us have free range of the whole apartment and balcony...AND, Mr. Squeaks cannot fly!

I posted Mr. Squeaks' story in the STORY section (Part I & II). 

Of course, when I'm not here, Mr. Squeaks is safe in his "house" (cage).


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Shi, 

Have you ever thought about getting a mate for Squeaks?...just curious


----------



## TitanicWreck (Jun 12, 2003)

I should think that closed windows are very dangerous for pigeons who walk and fly about the house- If they see other pigeons ouside, they may accidently fly into the window..


----------



## TitanicWreck (Jun 12, 2003)

[QUOTE=
Mr. Squeaks lives in a 600 sq. ft. apartment with me and FOUR cats. ALL of us have free range of the whole apartment and balcony...AND, Mr. Squeaks cannot fly!







How do the cats overcome thier instinctual desire to rip an accessable bird to shreds? My aunt had a parekeet that escaped from its cage- who then the mistake of landing on the floor. The family cat dismembered that poor bird...


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Actually, Squeaks CAN see out the windows...from the FLOOR, looking up or from his home... Also, he can't get behind anything because the openings are all blocked.

*Brad*: many have asked that question about getting Squeaks a mate. (I've always loved the Fantails!) However, for now, the answer is *no*. Squeaks was just a baby when I found him and he "grew" up with my 4. They also "know" him. While they will never be bosom buddies (I think Gypsy has even given up, for the most part, of being his "cat" mother), they are familar with a bird with "attitude" bossing the place! 

Bubba and Timmy stay out of his way. Twiggy is the only one who still gives him a "run" for his money! Why she gives a merry chase before FINALLY jumping up on a chair or the bed to get away from him, I don't know! She KNOWS he can't reach her but she insists on running and letting him chase her! However, IF he backs her in a corner, she will raise her paw to him so I have to be vigilent! 

(The other day he chased her into the bedroom. She jumped on the bed. Everytime she paced back and forth, he would follow, looking up at her with an expression that, I swear, said "Come on, cat, JUMP! Make my day!" I thought she might have to use the litter box so I grabbed Squeaks and moved him out of her way. Sure enough...) 

Squeaks has ATTITUDE and the cats know it. Makes a BIG difference! PLUS, he DOES have a sharp beak! Oh yes, he's not a tiny bird either! He weighs a good POUND!

Maybe, some day...a mate??


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Shi...

Perhaps you can acquire another juvenile/young pigeon squab and have he/she teach the cats a lesson from early on as well I think young pigeons when raised around cats lose their fear and become just as obstinate as they are with us humans and other pigeons. Therefore, you would probably be ok introducing another bird. 

I know the question has come up before...but poor, POOR SQUEAKS sitting on that nest like a batchelor at a wedding reception, lol. 

I'm still contemplating getting another mate for Eggbert. I know he's lonely but I'm reluctant for various reasons. These birds, they just drive us insane! LOL


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Pigeonpal2002 said:


> Hi Shi...
> 
> Perhaps you can acquire another juvenile/young pigeon squab and have he/she teach the cats a lesson from early on as well I think young pigeons when raised around cats lose their fear and become just as obstinate as they are with us humans and other pigeons. Therefore, you would probably be ok introducing another bird.
> 
> ...


Yes, I've thought about it - A LOT and, while I'll never say "never," I also have to consider my cats. They were here first and fair is fair. Good heavens, TWO pijies with ATTITUDE?! I don't think my cats would survive...talk about being traumatized...constantly looking over their shoulders, jumping at the slightest sound, paralyzed with fear when a beak comes toward them, hiding 24/7...I'm not THAT cruel! (Yeah, and I KNOW the anti-cat people would be cheering the birds on! Of course, they aren't one of my cats!)  

I think Eggbert should have a mate, but I know your situation is different...


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

mr squeaks said:


> Oh yes, he's not a tiny bird either!* He weighs a good POUND!
> *
> Maybe, some day...a mate??


A featherweight....perhaps you need a bigger pigeon for Squeak's mate. A runt might be just the ticket and a female might put both the cats and Squeaks in his place lol

I hear you though


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Pigeonpal2002 said:


> A featherweight....perhaps you need a bigger pigeon for Squeak's mate. A runt might be just the ticket and a female might put both the cats and Squeaks in his place lol
> 
> I hear you though


Darn! I forgot about the Runts! Yes, I have been interested in them too! Don't know Brad, if Squeaks had a female Runt for a mate, might give a WHOLE new meaning to the term "henpecked!" (Pigeonpecked? LOL) 

Have to say though, I have a feeling, due to his practice and background, that Squeaks could take on ANY Runt! ROFL 

Of course, my cats would think they had DIED and gone to HE**!


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

mr squeaks said:


> Don't know Brad, if Squeaks had a female Runt for a mate, *might give a WHOLE new meaning to the term "henpecked!*" (Pigeonpecked? LOL)


LOL...too funny. Well, think about it, Runts don't do much flying either, therefore Squeaks wouldn't feel left behind. He'd be able to follow a perspective female runt around on the floor Then think of the prenuptials, LOL. 

Oh well, fun to think about, but not so practical in your situation perhaps. Sqeaks might still find love though one day, that option is open still as you say


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Pigeonpal2002 said:


> LOL...too funny. Well, think about it, Runts don't do much flying either, therefore Squeaks wouldn't feel left behind. He'd be able to follow a perspective female runt around on the floor Then think of the prenuptials, LOL.
> 
> *Now that you mention THAT scenario...mmmm, does bring an interesting picture to "mind."*
> 
> Oh well, fun to think about, but not so practical in your situation perhaps. Sqeaks might still find love though one day, that option is open still as you say



Uh, BRAD! Squeaks loves ME! If I get him a mate, then, I WILL be the one left out in the cold! Oh, I don't think I'll be able to take the "rejection!"


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

My first pigeon came around right about the time we had teenage chickens in the house (they wore diapers lol). He was only two months or so when we got the chickens and he bossed those big chicks around like nobody's business. When he was two (and we had seven house-pigeons), we found a litter of feral kittens about four weeks old and bottle-fed them. We ended up keeping three, and then later another three from a different litter (I know, I'm hopeless lol). 

The kittens were all raised with birds sitting on the couch with them, as well as rats (who were in their own pigeon-free room; rats and pigeons will never get along!), guinea pigs, and even miniature and button quail. Every time a kitten would look a bit too interested in another critter, out came the squirt bottle. After a month or so, there were no problems. There used to be a show on TV starring a guy named Mark Marone, and he had several different animals all living in harmony, if you will, on his program. When I found the kittens, I thought, well if he can do it, I don't see why we can't! My cats don't chase wild animals either, though my big boy Chester is almost twenty pounds (not fat, just big) and could probably take down a raccoon with relative ease if he felt like it.  So it's possible....but it's not easy


----------



## TitanicWreck (Jun 12, 2003)

Vasp said:


> Flight suits are great if you want the birds to be out and free to roam in the house.




a flight suit?
Are you pulling my leg? I didnt realize flight suits for pigeons existed...


----------



## TitanicWreck (Jun 12, 2003)

One thing I have observed about the pigeons walking around Boston is that they seem very curious, looking at everything- I don't think its only a matter of thier seeking food and shelter, i think pigeons are truel inquisitive creatures, and like cats, like to explore thier surroundings.....

If your pigeons are free to walk around, do they tend to explore, or do they stay put?


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

TitanicWreck said:


> a flight suit?
> Are you pulling my leg? I didnt realize flight suits for pigeons existed...



Check out Mr. Squeaks' avatar. Squeaks is wearing a flight suit that Shi got him.


----------



## TitanicWreck (Jun 12, 2003)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Check out Mr. Squeaks' avatar. Squeaks is wearing a flight suit that Shi got him.



Holy Cow!
I guess it is real after all....


----------



## TitanicWreck (Jun 12, 2003)

This may seem a curious question- but do pet pigeons give off any unagreeable smell? A far as i can tell birds have no smell- unlike other pets...
A freind has 10 pet ferrets, and visiting him I have to hold my nose lest the stink make me pass out (ferrets give off a very strong musky scent) - 1 or 2 ferrets are okay- but 10 in one apartment is too many..Of course they are rodents as opposed to birds..
My aunt's parekeet had no discernable scent, nor did the parrot a friend once owned- Though I feed the feral pigeons under the local bridge, i noticed the scent can be pretty strong at times, but that could because there is minimal ventilation and the poo is never cleaned up...
regards


Tarn Stephanos


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Yes Titanic Wreck, they can if they do not bathe.(or if unhealthy)

When we saved our last rescue (Barbie Blubar), she smelled like musty feathers to put it simply. On the 2nd day, I gave her a treated pigeon salt bath, and after a couple of applications, she started smelling nice and clean.

Our long lost pigeon,Tooter, who was missing in action for over 7 months came back to us relatively healthy but stinky. He has had two official baths, and an almost daily shower/mist outdoors as do our other pirgeons. After two weeks, he smells fresh and clean again. 

The bath salts we get from a pigeon supply house, not only rids the pigeon of "undesirable riders", but adds sheen and freshness to their feathers. 

When they get their bath, I make sure they get doused under their wings good as well. I give mine a treated bath once a month, but they all get misted and have a shower available almost every morning after their free flight before their meal.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Unless a pigeon is extremely emaciated, injured, or ill I've never noticed a strong odor to them. I'm sure that pigeons who may not have had the opportunity to keep themselves clean do have an odor.

Just FYI, ferrets belong to the weasel family, Mustelidae. Others in this family are minks, otters, skunks, and badgers. I must agree that even descented ferrets (musk glands removed) have a very distinct odor to them.

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I purposely kept my Avatar with Squeaks in his Flight Suit because the question about diapers for pigeons comes up every so often. 

Currently, one of our members, Prizm, made a "suit" out of a sock (see Sock Suit thread in the Pet Pigeon forum). We're waiting for a picture. Another member made their own Flight Suit too. I don't sew, so I go to the store.  

You can check out Avian Fashions at www.flightquarters.com. The company also has a toll free number: 888-412-7667.

"Flight Suits" - designed for those who don't wish to do "poop exercises" or who have company and do not wish to - ah - offend if their pet pigeon is out and about! LOL

One time, there was a question that using a flight suit might cause the pigeon to "hold" poops...no one told Mr. Squeaks - he has no such qualms and poops away...


----------



## phyll (Mar 15, 2004)

TitanicWreck said:


> If your pigeons are free to walk around, do they tend to explore, or do they stay put?


It all depends on what Jesse feels like doing. At times, he does explore, but not too often.
Most days, he spends hours snuggled up to one of his stuffed creatures, in front of one of his mirrors. 
His mirrors keep him entertained. Actually, Jesse keeps himself entertained by looking at & courting his mirror mate. He is always twirling & cooing at "her."
Usually, at some point throughout his day (or night in this house), he decides to bring straw to his mirror mate.

Jesse becomes very determined in his persuit.
He searches for & picks up a piece of straw. Then he flies from the living room to the dining room (or vice versa) a couple of times before landing in the living room, strutting over to his "mate" & presenting her with the straw. He repeats this process many times, & we love watching him.
It keeps him busy for quite a while & is also good exercise for him.
Part of his day is also spent on the window sill, watching & listening to what's happening outside.

Having Jesse here has been a blessing.
I know that I would never want to be without a pigeon in my life.
Oh, I forgot something. These activities take place when Jess isn't chasing & biting us ~ his FAVORITE
activity! 

Phyll


----------



## jacobsshygrl (May 3, 2006)

unless i had an aviary or coop or loft or something i would never dream of keeping a pigeon in a cage all the time. I have one, and have only ever had one pigeon, and I'm still fairly new to this. I keep Winnie (my pige) in a small dog cage (the metal bar kind, not the travel kind, though my best friend has a duck who is more partial to the travel kind). She only stays in there at night, or when I'm not home (I don't like to leave her and my dog alone together, they get along fine but someone could always snap). She pretty much gets free roam of the house. Most people on here swear by the flight suit, but I bought one and I dont like it too much. Winnie fights with me to get it on her, and she walks around really awkward in it, and basically just hates it. I'm not a fan of it either, because its not as easy to clean, even if u line it, as they say. The poop everywhere sucks, but if you keep your bird(s) in one room at a time and then scope that room for poop before you leave it its not that bad, and no one would be able to tell a pigeon lives in your house. They need flight time, end of story. I love to watch her exercise and flap wildly and investigate things. They're curious little creatures and keeping them in a small cage all day is cruel in my opinion.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

jacobsshygrl said:


> unless i had an aviary or coop or loft or something i would never dream of keeping a pigeon in a cage all the time. I have one, and have only ever had one pigeon, and I'm still fairly new to this. I keep Winnie (my pige) in a small dog cage (the metal bar kind, not the travel kind, *though my best friend has a duck who is more partial to the travel kind*). She only stays in there at night, or when I'm not home (I don't like to leave her and my dog alone together, they get along fine but someone could always snap).
> 
> Lol, that's so funny about the duck.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

jacobsshygrl said:


> unless i had an aviary or coop or loft or something i would never dream of keeping a pigeon in a cage all the time. I have one, and have only ever had one pigeon, and I'm still fairly new to this. I keep Winnie (my pige) in a small dog cage (the metal bar kind, not the travel kind, though my best friend has a duck who is more partial to the travel kind). She only stays in there at night, or when I'm not home (I don't like to leave her and my dog alone together, they get along fine but someone could always snap). She pretty much gets free roam of the house. Most people on here swear by the flight suit, but I bought one and I dont like it too much. Winnie fights with me to get it on her, and she walks around really awkward in it, and basically just hates it. I'm not a fan of it either, because its not as easy to clean, even if u line it, as they say.
> 
> *Are you sure you have the right size? I had to go 5 sizes larger than the one recommended for pigeons! Squeaks isn't a big fan of his suit (a.k.a. cape) but tolerates. I don't have a liner per se, just what came with the suit but find it's very easy to wash. Since the suit is nylon, it dries quickly.*
> 
> The poop everywhere sucks, but if you keep your bird(s) in one room at a time and then scope that room for poop before you leave it its not that bad, and no one would be able to tell a pigeon lives in your house. They need flight time, end of story. I love to watch her exercise and flap wildly and investigate things. They're curious little creatures and keeping them in a small cage all day is cruel in my opinion.


I agree with you about NOT keeping them caged all the time. Squeaks can't fly but walks/runs (if he's chasing a cat) all over the apartment wherever he likes! He, too, is only caged when I'm gone or at night. Actually, he will sit quite happily for hours in his basket with his egg and occasionally beaks his bell. 

Poops, of course, are a way of life with pijies. I consider picking them up as poop exercises (same with feathers when molting!). I devise different ways of grabbing/picking/plucking as I drop, stretch, bend and reach...  Also get exercise by dancing with Squeaks!


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

mr squeaks said:


> I agree with you about NOT keeping them caged all the time. *Squeaks can't fly but walks/runs (if he's chasing a cat)* all over the apartment wherever he likes! He, too, is only caged when I'm gone or at night. Actually, he will sit quite happily for hours in his basket with his egg and occasionally beaks his bell.
> 
> Poops, of course, are a way of life with pijies. I consider picking them up as poop exercises (same with feathers when molting!). *I devise different ways of grabbing/picking/plucking as I drop, stretch, bend and reach...  Also get exercise by dancing with Squeaks![*/QUOTE]
> 
> ROFL he he he. The mental pic is just great.


----------



## rallow (Dec 23, 2005)

A little of each I think. Put newspaper below their favorite perching places and let them out as much as possible. My 2 pet pigeons live in cages, and I let them out about 4 times a day for an hour or so each time. Oddly the kitchen window has almost always remained open, yet nether has ever made any effort to fly out of it. My male bird at 5 months old will not sleep in his cage. Istead still sleeps in the small basket where I hand raised him. I bought a lager basket for him of the same type but he was very unhappy with it, and I had to returned him to the smaller one. He will go into it by himself at about 10:00pm each night, and will not be heard from again until the next morning when he sees me moving around. I think it is the many quirky habits and behaviors pigeons exhibit that endears them so much to people who come to know them.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

rallow said:


> A little of each I think. Put newspaper below their favorite perching places and let them out as much as possible. My 2 pet pigeons live in cages, and I let them out about 4 times a day for an hour or so each time. Oddly the kitchen window has almost always remained open, yet nether has ever made any effort to fly out of it. My male bird at 5 months old will not sleep in his cage. Istead still sleeps in the small basket where I hand raised him. I bought a lager basket for him of the same type but he was very unhappy with it, and I had to returned him to the smaller one. *He will go into it by himself at about 10:00pm each night, and will not be heard from again until the next morning when he sees me moving around. I think it is the many quirky habits and behaviors pigeons exhibit that endears them so much to people who come to know them.*


Y'know, Rallow, I am in agreement. I thought Squeaks was in "daddy" mode, but now I'm beginning to wonder! He seems to have a "love" relationship with his basket and egg. He will sit for hours until I pry him out to eat, poop and get some exercise! I swear, that bird's legs would atrophy if I didn't force him out of that basket!


----------

